# Stock alarm any good or go with aftermarket?



## pong (Jul 26, 2009)

Hey all...
Just curious... is the stock alarm any good or would you receommend getting an aftermarket Viper or something. I've always heard aftermarket is better and have done it in my other cars but is this really true. What is the GTOs alarm lacking that an aftermarket could offer? I know on my Jeep I have a tilt sensor so if anyone jacks the truck the alarm will go off.... anyhthing else?
Thanks,

PONG


----------

